
When machines know sin: the algorithmic bias of technology - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/when-machines-know-sin-the-algorithmic-bias-of-technology-82402b70dfd0
======
isoskeles
> Anima Anandkuma, a Professor at California Institute of Technology who has
> previously worked on Amazon’s AI systems says, _“Diverse teams are more
> likely to flag problems that could have negative social consequences before
> a product has been launched.”_

I would love to see proof that this statement is true.

Oh, next paragraph:

> There is arguably no other industry that is more impactful to society than
> the technology sector. If the firms that comprise this industry are almost
> entirely represented by white male populations, it is hardly surprising that
> their products end up being biased against other ethnicities.

I don't know how asian people who work in tech in the Bay Area can read these
two paragraphs next to each other and not have their brain explode. I'm
white/hispanic, and my brain exploded. Tech is "almost entirely represented by
white male..." Yeah yeah yeah, white males = evil. Good job, author.

